# Wouldn't it figure



## Prairiechick (Mar 4, 2013)

I have 4 or 5 does due to kindle in the next couple of days.  So, wouldn't it figure that we are getting the biggest storm (supposedly) that we have had in a few years.  
What the heck is going on?  My daughter's 11th birthday is Friday.  The funny thing is, we had a HUGE snow and ice storm that weekend.  I went in to the hospital on Thursday night/Friday morning around midnight or just after.  She was born at 3pm.  Hubby left.  Roads were closed for the next two days.
I am just glad I am not the one having the babies this time.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Mar 4, 2013)

Good Luck with the bunnies!  As long as they are kept warm enough they should be fine- hope the does built good nests.


----------



## Bunnylady (Mar 4, 2013)

This sort of thing has happened to me so often! I even have a joke about it. When I breed does, I mark the date on the calender, count down 31 days, and state, "we're gonna have a cold snap right then!


----------

